# lsd



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

how do i tell if my 240 has lsd


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If it starts tripping out on you, man


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

www.240sx.org

read it...live it

First if you have HICAS, you have LSD. 

Second maybe someone did a swap....check the pumpkin for an orange sticker that says LSD I think...LOL it is orange..I know that much. Also doa burnout. IF you have one tire mark, you don't have LSD. IF you have two marks, then you have LSD. Also jack the back end of the car up. Spin the tire. Both should spin or some bullshit like that. All of this info can be found by searching or 240sx.org

Have a great day


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

well i do have lsd and im a dumb ass forgot to change good tires to bad tires. i a freakin idiot


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Usually 240's 91 and up had LSD.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

see that gold thing on the passenger side?? that is a HICAS pump..which means you have hicas which means u have LSD.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Whos Car is that?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nice S13 fastback...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not mine..  it was a customer of phase2motortrend who wanted a SR20DET swap and had HICAS


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Man!!! .... got me all excited!!! was bout ready to go to ur house and check out the car!!!!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> see that gold thing on the passenger side?? that is a HICAS pump..which means you have hicas which means u have LSD. [/B]



i was wonderin when u were gonna use that again....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *Man!!! .... got me all excited!!! was bout ready to go to ur house and check out the car!!!! *


 lmao. i wish that was my car.. FMIC=*ddrrroooooooolll*



> _Originally posted by driftinS13_
> *i was wonderin when u were gonna use that again....*


hehe i use same pix over and over again..but since it tells them if they have lsd or not, who cares


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea if it wurks use it!

yea the orange sticker is wut tells u visually....jus burnout like NX said.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Did only the HICAS come with lsd or did others have it too?


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

easy way to check with out even getting out of the car... .. put one wheel of the rear of the car in dirt and one on the street... if all it does is throw dirt everywhere.. then u aint got LSD.. but if u hear tires screetching and getting traction on the street then.. i got it...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

jack the rear end of the car up. Take the parking brake off. Spin one tire. If the other tire doesn't spin then you have an open diff. If it does spin, you have lsd.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *Did only the HICAS come with lsd or did others have it too? *


hicas = lsd
lsd = hicas
^^ that's on s13's.. on s14's, lsd was an option


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *easy way to check with out even getting out of the car... .. put one wheel of the rear of the car in dirt and one on the street... if all it does is throw dirt everywhere.. then u aint got LSD.. but if u hear tires screetching and getting traction on the street then.. i got it... *


burning/peeling out is more fun though


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *hicas = lsd
> lsd = hicas
> ^^ that's on s13's.. on s14's, lsd was an option *


OIC  thnx buddy


----------

